# Preseason Game #5: Sixers VS Cavaliers - Oct. 20, 2005 7:00 PM EST



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

*VS*







This is the second time we face the Cavaliers during preseason. We beat them last time and I think we will be doing that again.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

is AI playin?


----------



## Harry_Minge (Oct 4, 2005)

i`ll just phone mo up and find out??

doh!!


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

inuyasha232 said:


> is AI playin?


Not sure yet, but I kind of hope he isn't so our young players can show their game like Johnny Salmons did last game.


----------



## Rayza (Jul 21, 2004)

Kunlun said:


> Not sure yet, but I kind of hope he isn't so our young players can show their game like Johnny Salmons did last game.


I totally agree, i always reckoned preseason is about your roll players stepping up and getting the feel for the big time game. 

I really hope AI moves the ball around this season instead of occupying the bball for 2 long. He needs to realise we have a really good team (IMO).


----------



## BroadStBullies (Oct 2, 2005)

Iverson should sit.. let John and Louis get alot of time.. I'd like to see Louis get more time , in his limited role against the Knicks he looked pretty decent on offense, on defense he has along way to go.

If Salmons can play a great role for us, that's a added player to this team, meaning we would be 8 deep now. Nailon, Hunter and John off the bench would be very nice.


----------



## Dizmatic (Apr 14, 2005)

Iverson drops 36 points. 15-33 from the field. Salmons was solid off the bench. Sixers lose 106-102.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

KILL me but that's the worse Analysts I have ever seen, Iverson takes 33 shots? Are you mad in his last game against San Antonio he only shot 18? And he has 7 assists to along with that, so to say he hasn't been sharing the basketball, I wish I was a mod these posts are sad. And Louis Williams didn't look 'decent' He was terrible sure he was able to penertrate but what about free throws? He was absouetly terrible from the line, it's a known fact. I'm worried about his free throw shooting, poor ball handling, and mediocre jump shot. He may have a nice future, but as for the present shut the **** up about him.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Damn, I guess my prediction was wrong. The Cavs did have their entire starting lineup playing while we were missing Dalembert and Webber.


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

how did Thomas do ?


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Kunlun said:


> Damn, I guess my prediction was wrong. The Cavs did have their entire starting lineup playing while we were missing Dalembert and Webber.



Whatever excuse you'd like to make. But the Cavs also only had Hughes for 12 minutes and didn't have Marshall at all. Not to mention the fact that Varejao is out for the first half of the season.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Donyell Marshall Would've made no difference, Larry was only productive because he was aside players like Gibert Arenas, and Antawn Jamison, Say what you will about Lebron and Damon Jones, but They wouldn't accomdate Larry's game like Arena's and Jamison's did.


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

_Sixerfanforlife_, some of your posts just leave me scratching my head...



...just thought I'd share that.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Donyell Marshall Would've made no difference, Larry was only productive because he was aside players like Gibert Arenas, and Antawn Jamison, Say what you will about Lebron and Damon Jones, but They wouldn't accomdate Larry's game like Arena's and Jamison's did.


So are you saying that the Cavs would have won the last game by 15 had LeBron been able to play? I won't even go into your comments about Marshall and Hughes since they are totally baseless.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Outlaw let's take this to aim my nick is Lequan900


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

The OUTLAW said:


> Whatever excuse you'd like to make. But the Cavs also only had Hughes for 12 minutes and didn't have Marshall at all. Not to mention the fact that Varejao is out for the first half of the season.


12 minutes is a quarter, one fourth of the game. We were missing three of five starters including our two best players, in other words they played 0 minutes.


----------

